# Forum software upgrade on the way



## Joe Blow

Time for an ASF update as there are big changes on the way.

Many of you will remember the last forum software upgrade in late December 2016. Well, we are in for another one of those in approximately one to two months from now.

The software we are currently using, while fine for present purposes, is now four years old and in development terms has reached EOL, or end-of-life. In other words, all active product development has ceased and third party development has now dropped off to virtually zero. 

The last forum software upgrade was more of a complete change of platform rather than an upgrade. This time it will be an upgrade, but a rather big one. The developers of this software have completely rewritten it from the ground up, which means that all custom coding, and the website design generally, will need to be redone from scratch. This process commenced a little while ago and is ongoing.

The good news is that there will be quite a few new features, although I won't go into detail about those yet.

I will, however, be looking for a couple of volunteer beta testers to give me some feedback on the new ASF before it goes live. If anyone is interested in helping out with that, please send me a PM.

That's about it for now. I just wanted to set the stage for what is coming. There is more to tell, but that can wait for another day.


----------



## Joe Blow

Looking for a beta tester or two to muck around with the new version of the forum software on the test site and give me some feedback.

If you'd like to assist, please send me a PM.


----------



## Joe Blow

Just wanted to let everyone know that if all goes to plan, the software upgrade will be going ahead this Friday night. This upgrade will be a big one so there will probably be a substantial amount of downtime. I expect that ASF will be unreachable most of Friday night and while I hope it will be back online very early Saturday morning it will probably take most of the weekend to implement all the necessary customisations and get the site back to normal.


----------



## Joe Blow

Good evening all. Tonight's planned software upgrade will be delayed by one day and will now go ahead tomorrow night.


----------



## barney

Joe Blow said:


> Good evening all. Tonight's planned software upgrade will be delayed by one day and will now go ahead tomorrow night.




Good luck with it Joe.   Hopefully you still have time to watch the footy over the weekend!


----------



## Joe Blow

barney said:


> Good luck with it Joe.   Hopefully you still have time to watch the footy over the weekend!




Thanks barney. No football for me this weekend unfortunately. This upgrade will be a big one and I need to spend a lot of time preparing for it.

ASF will look a little different after tomorrow night. It will be substantially the same but there will be obvious differences and changes in layout and functionality. I have tried to make it as familiar as possible but it will take a little getting used to.

I just hope that the improvements and added functionality will make up for any inconvenience involved in getting used to the changes.


----------



## Smurf1976

Best of luck with this!

I


----------



## peter2

Good luck Joe, fingers crossed I'll log in Sunday evening.


----------



## Miner

Joe Blow said:


> Thanks barney. No football for me this weekend unfortunately. This upgrade will be a big one and I need to spend a lot of time preparing for it.
> 
> ASF will look a little different after tomorrow night. It will be substantially the same but there will be obvious differences and changes in layout and functionality. I have tried to make it as familiar as possible but it will take a little getting used to.
> 
> I just hope that the improvements and added functionality will make up for any inconvenience involved in getting used to the changes.



good luck  Joe. thanks for taking an awesome effort at no cost to the forum participants.
Take care


----------



## barney

Joe Blow said:


> I just hope that the improvements and added functionality will make up for any inconvenience involved in getting used to the changes.




M8, I reckon the fact that you are still having a crack given some of the issues you've encountered over the years is a credit to you personally. 

I am super keen to see whatever changes you have come up with ... not because I'm unhappy with what we have (because it is working pretty good) ... but simply because, any change can sometimes give a new lease of life to whatever it is we are changing.

In my usual stupid sense of humour, I was tempted to write ... "I even changed my undies this morning, and what a difference that made!!"

But I decided not to write it because that would be just stupid

Anyway, good luck with it ... and bad luck about missing the footy


----------



## Joe Blow

Thanks barney, like all change it will take some getting used to. But in time, we forget what the old was like and adapt to the new. Humans are funny like that.

Does anyone who has been here more than 10 years remember ASF from 2015, or 2009? Probably not.

I know that there will be some complaints about changes in layout, missing functionality, frustrations related to new ways of doing things etc. I will do what I can to address those concerns but it is a case of onwards and upwards. This upgrade is necessary and keeps ASF up-to-date software-wise.

The good news is that there will be new functionality that has not existed before, some of it addressing issues that have existed for some time. One the most interesting is the two-way block which will be of particular interest to those who use the ignore list. I haven't fully tested it but the gist of it is that if you ignore someone, not only will you not be able to see their posts, but they will now be unable to see yours. In the past there have been issues with people who were on ignore commenting on the posts of those who have ignored them. If this two-way block works as expected that will now be a thing of the past.

That is just one new feature. There are others. No doubt there will be some teething problems, but hopefully that will all be sorted out within a week or so after the upgrade. I'm hoping that 90% of the issues will be sorted out by Monday morning.

I'm carrying out pre-upgrade checks this afternoon and at around 7pm I'll close the forum, turn on some soothing music and pull old mate "Nes" out of the cupboard and it will all begin.


----------



## Joe Blow

Not long to go now folks. I'll be starting the upgrade in about 20 minutes. See you on the other side.


----------



## Smurf1976

Joe Blow said:


> Not long to go now folks. I'll be starting the upgrade in about 20 minutes. See you on the other side.



Everyone please assume the brace position........ 

Seriously - best of luck.


----------



## frugal.rock

Goodbye HAL 9000
Been nice knowing ya

Brace, brace, brace.
Prepare for impact....


----------



## Joe Blow

There's still a lot of work to be done, but I'm opening the forum up again as I need to go to sleep now.

It is still very much a work in progress that I will continue working on later today once I wake up.

I realise that everything is going to be very unfamiliar, and changes can definitely be made. But this is where we are starting from.

I will leave you to explore the upgraded software. Please feel free to post any feedback and I will reply later.

The competition page is currently not working. I will deal with this later.


----------



## Smurf1976

Joe Blow said:


> I need to go to sleep now



I thought coffee removed that need?


----------



## Joe Blow

Smurf1976 said:


> I thought coffee removed that need?




Brain fried. Must rest.


----------



## qldfrog

I really like the fact that it seems i can type without my entry being mangled on my phone.this could make a huge difference and a relief for the poor members trying to read me.but no clue why the text is underlined


----------



## qldfrog

Trying again underline gone so i must have triggered it.
Great result even just for that.well done Joe


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

A great new look and features.
Thanks @Joe Blow 

gg


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Very clean. (on mobile)


----------



## SirRumpole

All seems ok. So much like the old one in function that there is little to cause confusion.

Well done Joe.


----------



## galumay

So far so good. I will have to look at whats going on with the "new posts", it seems to include all posts without the filters I had previously to remove a lot of the content. EDIT- Just had to go to each of the forums/threads i wanted to remove and "ignore" them again.

The upgraded blocking feature will be great, will stop the serial trolls I have on ignore.

Overall it looks very clean and minimal which is great.


----------



## basilio

Well done! Huge amount of work and does look better. 
It will be interesting to see what the new features are  and how they impact on the site.

One extra comment. 
I find the new  layout a bit light to read. The contrast is now greyer and more subtle. The eyes ain't so good. Is there any way to darken the text from my end? Does anyone else have similar thoughts ?

Cheers


----------



## Joe Blow

Going to bed after five cups of coffee leads to a terrible night's sleep with bad dreams of forum trolls and spammers.

But I'm up now and pouring another cup to ready myself to spend the day tweaking the upgraded software.

It's great that there are so few complaints so far but I am happy to hear them if anyone has any suggestions. Things like font sizes and colours are easy to change.

But yes, mobile is looking much better. Those accessing ASF on a phone or a tablet will have a much easier time now.


----------



## cutz

Looks good, seems to load much faster my end.. Good job !


----------



## Dona Ferentes

I'm going to have to go to *Avatar *school. Can anyone suggest one that reveals no personality?


----------



## Joe Blow

Dona Ferentes said:


> I'm going to have to go to *Avatar *school. Can anyone suggest one that reveals no personality?




There are endless possibilities with avatars and you can create them from almost any image. Nature, landscapes, movie stars, musicians, historical figures, your own photos, anything really....


----------



## Joe Blow

One new feature of this upgraded software is push notifications, which most people will know as browser notifications. You can set them to activate for a range of alerts, which can be set in your account preferences. See screenshot below.


----------



## Joe Blow

Still working away in the background. If anyone comes across any bugs, errors or weird behaviour please let me know. Still early days yet.

Thanks.


----------



## explod

Nicely set out, good work Joe


----------



## Ferret

Looks good, Joe, and working well for me.

Really appreciate your continued commitment to this great forum.


----------



## Joules MM1

@Joe Blow 

_*outstanding !!*_


----------



## Joe Blow

Thanks guys. I'm glad the new site is working for you and you're happy with it. Still some bugs to be ironed out but we're getting there.

Please keep on posting, especially on stocks, so I can say that all the time and money spent on the upgrade was worth it.


----------



## MrChow

Like seeing Recent Posts so clearly.

I'd request a 'more' option if possible so you could extend that part.


----------



## Joe Blow

MrChow said:


> Like seeing Recent Posts so clearly.
> 
> I'd request a 'more' option if possible so you could extend that part.




I wanted one too, but unfortunately the "More" option with this Recent Posts widget does things differently than the same option on the old widget. The "More" on the old widget linked you directly to the "Recent Posts" page, while "More" on this widget just pushes down the widgets below it and displays five more posts immediately below it.

The end result of this is that the right sidebar just keeps on going further and further down which causes the whole Forum Home page to look very out of balance as blank white space starts appearing immediately to the left of the sidebar.

I will ask the developer is he would consider making a "More" option that does the same as the old widget.


----------



## Joe Blow

Another new feature of the upgraded software is the "unfurling" of URLs. In short, "unfurling" is the creation of a richer preview of a link which includes the page title, metadata logo, description and website favicon.

Here's an example:









						Victorian Government announces 'biggest package of business support' state has ever seen
					

The Victorian Government announces a coronavirus business support package worth about $3 billion, which Premier Daniel Andrews calls the "biggest package of business support" the state has ever seen.




					www.abc.net.au
				




If, for some reason, you would prefer not to have a link presented in this format, all you have to do is edit your post and remove "unfurl="true" from the URL tags (see below) and the link will then be displayed as a plain URL.


----------



## galumay

2 little things Joe, firstly its odd having the date/time of a post above the author - in most forums, on the old version of this one, to see the latest post in a thread you click on the date/time which is usually below the author. Being back to front means i intuitively click the wrong thing! 
(i suspect this is only happening in the New Posts view actually).

The other one I may be wrong, but I thought ASX Stock Chat only had the sub forums of the 3 groups of ASK Stocks, now it has a whole lot of other threads I dont want to see, but will now have to ignore as they are created. All I want to see in recent posts is the 3 groups of ASX Stocks and the Announcements and site news forum.


----------



## Joe Blow

galumay said:


> 2 little things Joe, firstly its odd having the date/time of a post above the author - in most forums, on the old version of this one, to see the latest post in a thread you click on the date/time which is usually below the author. Being back to front means i intuitively click the wrong thing!
> (i suspect this is only happening in the New Posts view actually).




I'll look into this.



galumay said:


> All I want to see in recent posts is the 3 groups of ASX Stocks and the Announcements and site news forum.




Then you should just ignore entire forums instead of threads. However, I haven't fully tested the ignore functionality properly yet and suspect there are possibly issues with it because it is not core functionality but add-on functionality. Add-on functionality sometimes doesn't play nicely with other add-ons.

If there are issues with it I will have to look into using alternatives, or perhaps custom coding. The two-way ignore functionality and the thread/forum ignore functionality are two separate add-ons created by different developers. So there may be conflicts and other problems such an incompatibility issues.


----------



## galumay

Joe Blow said:


> Then you should just ignore entire forums instead of threads.




I cant in this case, its because of the layout, maybe it just needs another sub forum? (its probably only me that has this issue so also probably better to ignore!)

The 'header' forum is ASX Stock Chat, I only want to see the sub forums, "Stocks 0-H", Stocks I-P" and "Stocks Q-Z" but there are dozens of threads that are directly in the ASX Stock Chat header forum and the only way to hide them is to individually ignore them and then ignore new ones as they are created. It would be solved if they were in a seperate sub-forum like the stock threads. If i hide the ASX Stock Chat forum I lose all the individual company threads in my new posts feed.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Joe Blow said:


> One new feature of this upgraded software is push notifications, which most people will know as browser notifications. You can set them to activate for a range of alerts, which can be set in your account preferences. See screenshot below.
> 
> 
> View attachment 109091



Purely a semantic quibble, but ... the alerts give a message "so and so *reacted *to your message..." I'd prefer *responded. *_Tranquilo, muchachos!_


----------



## Joe Blow

Dona Ferentes said:


> Purely a semantic quibble, but ... the alerts give a message "so and so *reacted *to your message..." I'd prefer *responded. *_Tranquilo, muchachos!_




Reacted means they used a Like or another Reaction. I just got an alert for this post which says that you "quoted [my] post in the thread Forum software upgrade on the way". It's different again if someone mentions you by tagging you like this: @Dona Ferentes.


----------



## noirua

This new setup is far better and more interesting for me than the previous one which I always struggled with.


----------



## Smurf1976

Dona Ferentes said:


> Purely a semantic quibble, but ... the alerts give a message "so and so *reacted *to your message...



Yeah, when I first saw that someone had "reacted" to one of my posts I had thoughts of them getting hot, emitting steam or changing colour, probably to bright red. 

All good now, I've seen how it works.


----------



## PZ99

I think it looks really really really good


----------



## Joe Blow

I decided to get rid of the thread starter avatar in the Recent Posts sidebar widget. It's not really relevant who started the thread, what's relevant is who posted last. I found that it was a little confusing to see the avatar of someone who hasn't been active on the forum for years show up in the Recent Posts widget.

I tried adjusting the styling of the widget last night but didn't have much success. I still think it needs a little more work. I think I preferred the layout of the old widget a little better, so I will probably get someone who is a little more proficient with CSS to adjust it further sometime in the near future.


----------



## debtfree

Hi @Joe Blow 

I have just bookmarked a couple of posts and went to look at my bookmark list and I only have those 2 in there.  I have bookmarked a lot of posts over the duration and would still like to keep them from the old forum software, is that possible or are they gone?🙏


----------



## Joe Blow

debtfree said:


> I have just bookmarked a couple of posts and went to look at my bookmark list and I only have those 2 in there.  I have bookmarked a lot of posts over the duration and would still like to keep them from the old forum software, is that possible or are they gone?🙏




They're not gone. The old software used a different bookmark system. I'm going to try and import the old bookmarks into the new system. Will give it a shot tonight. Fingers crossed.


----------



## debtfree

Joe Blow said:


> They're not gone. The old software used a different bookmark system. I'm going to try and import the old bookmarks into the new system. Will give it a shot tonight. Fingers crossed.



Thanks Joe and yes I have my fingers crossed. No drinking until they're imported into the new system.

Thanks again Joe. Like everyone else, I appreciate the work you're putting in for us. 👍


----------



## barney

Hey @Joe Blow   ..... I'm not particularly tech savvy, but have noticed the speed of uploading charts etc is way faster.  Well done on that alone!

ps Smiley look less realistic perhaps, but not everyone likes Smiley like I do I guess


----------



## Joe Blow

debtfree said:


> Thanks Joe and yes I have my fingers crossed. No drinking until they're imported into the new system.
> 
> Thanks again Joe. Like everyone else, I appreciate the work you're putting in for us. 👍




Please check your bookmarks now and let me know if the old bookmarks have been imported correctly.

Unfortunately, to do this I had to remove the three bookmarks that were already in the new system. There were two of yours and one that belonged to @Jacko17. So my apologies for that. I hope you remember which posts you recently bookmarked so you and @Jacko17 can both bookmark them again.

I hope that the import completed correctly.


----------



## Joe Blow

barney said:


> Hey @Joe Blow   ..... I'm not particularly tech savvy, but have noticed the speed of uploading charts etc is way faster.  Well done on that alone!




Yes, I think the ASF is faster overall after the upgrade. The new software is based on a newer code base so it performs better across the board.



barney said:


> ps Smiley look less realistic perhaps, but not everyone likes Smiley like I do I guess




I'll see what I can do about the smilies, but can't make any promises.


----------



## Smurf1976

Joe Blow said:


> I'll see what I can do about the smilies, but can't make any promises.



Perhaps what we need is a Bear and a Bull smiley?


----------



## Country Lad

Just a minor point Joe, this screenshot was taken at 7:25


----------



## debtfree

Joe Blow said:


> Please check your bookmarks now and let me know if the old bookmarks have been imported correctly.
> 
> Unfortunately, to do this I had to remove the three bookmarks that were already in the new system. There were two of yours and one that belonged to @Jacko17. So my apologies for that. I hope you remember which posts you recently bookmarked so you and @Jacko17 can both bookmark them again.
> 
> I hope that the import completed correctly.



Fantastic thanks Joe, all there. No worries about the 2 new ones, I know what they were so I'll add them in a little while. Thanks once again. 👍


----------



## Joe Blow

Country Lad said:


> Just a minor point Joe, this screenshot was taken at 7:25
> 
> View attachment 109147




That's very odd CountryLad. That post by debtfree is coming up as having been posted at 6:22pm for me. What time zone do you have set in your account preferences?


----------



## Joe Blow

Smurf1976 said:


> Perhaps what we need is a Bear and a Bull smiley?




We've got the bear already  but it looks like we only have a cow  instead of a bull.

I'll see if I can track down some proper stock market smilies.


----------



## barney

Joe Blow said:


> We've got the bear already  but it looks like we only have a cow  instead of a bull.
> 
> I'll see if I can track down some proper stock market smilies.





LOL  Its all good Joe ... I'm just a bit of a Smiley tragic!!   Appreciate your time and effort on the upgrade!


----------



## bux2000

Hi Joe,

Can I just thank You for what You do and have done. 
I am no tech geek but can appreciate the time and effort that goes into the running of a site like this, without the cost and the many hours you have spent on this upgrade.
I have not had time to look at all the changes you have made, but my screen appears to have been cleaned from within.

Thank you again for what you have created.

All the very best

bux


----------



## Joe Blow

debtfree said:


> Thanks again Joe. Like everyone else, I appreciate the work you're putting in for us. 👍




No problem. Just keep on posting great content to keep the site active, that's the most important thing. And link to ASF where you can to let others know about us.

The more active members ASF has and the more quality content we publish, the more successful we will be.


----------



## Joe Blow

bux2000 said:


> Can I just thank You for what You do and have done.
> I am no tech geek but can appreciate the time and effort that goes into the running of a site like this, without the cost and the many hours you have spent on this upgrade.
> I have not had time to look at all the changes you have made, but my screen appears to have been cleaned from within.
> 
> Thank you again for what you have created.




You're very welcome bux2000. I'm glad you're liking the upgraded software. There's quite a few new features, some of which I have detailed in previous posts in this thread. I will be sure to post about any more that I feel may be of interest to the ASF community.


----------



## aus_trader

Thank you for all your efforts Joe. Really appreciate keeping the site modern and up to date.

Still checking things out with the new upgrade. Found a couple of things really good. Such as Search function that work seamlessly now . Used to have to search a couple of times since 1st search result was blank often.

Also Home page is really clean and uncluttered but has useful information like "upcoming IPO's".


----------



## galumay

Glitch in the matrix this morning? Also, search is not currently working after the downtime.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

galumay said:


> Glitch in the matrix this morning? Also, search is not currently working after the downtime.



Search working now
(coffee without ASF? tricky)


----------



## galumay

Thanks.
(not wrong!)


----------



## Joe Blow

Sorry folks. My fault. I forced a backup on Saturday when preparing for the upgrade. This is normal procedure.

I also have daily backups running automatically and when that backup ran early this morning my server ran out of disk space, which caused the server to crash.

Running out of disk space. Rookie error. 🙄

Everything should be back to normal now.


----------



## bigdog

Dona Ferentes said:


> Purely a semantic quibble, but ... the alerts give a message "so and so *reacted *to your message..." I'd prefer *responded. *_Tranquilo, muchachos!_




Joe, can you please advise me how to set viewing postings to latest first.  Now showing the oldest postings john


----------



## Joe Blow

bigdog said:


> Joe, can you please advise me how to set viewing postings to latest first.  Now showing the oldest postings john




Unfortunately this hasn't been available since the software upgrade. I will check today to see if I can figure out how to re-introduce that functionality.


----------



## galumay

Search appears to be down again?


----------



## Joe Blow

galumay said:


> Search appears to be down again?




Back up again now. Needed to restart the server. Sorry.


----------



## galumay

No drama, just my luck to have picked today to research and analyse a heap of businesses! I like to cross check and see if there has been any discussion of the ones that get through my initial filters! (usually not)


----------



## IFocus

Well done Joe new upgrade looks great.


----------



## Joe Blow

IFocus said:


> Well done Joe new upgrade looks great.




Thanks. Months of work behind the scenes has now paid off. 

Still some tweaking to do but we're most of the way there.


----------



## peter2

What are "push" notifications?  ASF keeps asking me to enable them. I've read Joe's post on them but that didn't explain it to me. I think I understand alerts but not pushes.


----------



## SirRumpole

peter2 said:


> What are "push" notifications?  ASF keeps asking me to enable them. I've read Joe's post on them but that didn't explain it to me. I think I understand alerts but not pushes.




Same here.


----------



## frugal.rock

peter2 said:


> What are "push" notifications?  ASF keeps asking me to enable them. I've read Joe's post on them but that didn't explain it to me. I think I understand alerts but not pushes.



To my knowledge they are notifications (alerts) that will come through regardless of whether you are logged in or not, or have your browser open or not.
I guess I understand them to be for phones, but I believe it will probably happen on desk/lap top style computers.
Haven't watched the following you tube...


----------



## peter2

So, if I'm working on my latest "rocket science" project to extract a few dollars from the markets or going through the afternoon scan results I'll see an alert somewhere that my name has been mentioned in a post on ASF even if I'm not logged in to ASF or even have my web browser on?  It would be a concentration breaker. Are these "pushes" being logged in China? 

btw: I still don't have or use a mobile phone. Can I disable these "pushes" with an "X" in the right spot mentioned in Joe's post?


----------



## Joe Blow

peter2 said:


> What are "push" notifications?  ASF keeps asking me to enable them. I've read Joe's post on them but that didn't explain it to me. I think I understand alerts but not pushes.




Push notifications are browser alerts that let you know that someone has mentioned you in a post, replied to your post, reacted to one of your posts etc. You do not have to be on ASF at the time to receive an alert. You browser will alert you with a little message that looks like the one below:




You can configure what you get alerted to in your account preferences:




So you don't have to be alerted to everything. You can, for example, just choose to be alerted when someone follows you, or when someone replies to one of your posts. Just check or uncheck the boxes next to "Push" for the alerts you want to receive or not receive, as the case may be. You can also choose not to enable them. It's an option available to those who may find them useful.


----------



## peter2

Is there a way to get rid of this annoying pop-up?


----------



## Country Lad

Joe Blow said:


> That's very odd CountryLad. That post by debtfree is coming up as having been posted at 6:22pm for me. What time zone do you have set in your account preferences?




Problem solved. When the laptop came back from the repair doctor, it decided to live in Samoa


----------



## Joe Blow

peter2 said:


> Is there a way to get rid of this annoying pop-up?




Logged in members should never see that notice. I'm not sure why it is showing up to registered users, but I have changed the settings.

Dismiss it and please let me know if you see it again.


----------



## peter2

Thanks Joe,  now I don't want to seem picky (again) ._ I've been in a mood all day after getting ready to buy AIM at 10am only to find out it opens at 12md. Buying AIM on the open for a portfolio and seeing where it ended on the day._

I prefer the old format for the quotes. The quote was in a thought bubble and in italics. This clearly identified the quote from the poster's comments.   This new format of a dark line and similar print doesn't inspire me.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Country Lad said:


> Problem solved. When the laptop came back from the repair doctor, it decided to live in Samoa



Mine too; now back home but in 14 day quarantine.


----------



## Joe Blow

peter2 said:


> I prefer the old format for the quotes. The quote was in a thought bubble and in italics. This clearly identified the quote from the poster's comments.   This new format of a dark line and similar print doesn't inspire me.




I'll look into this and see what, if anything, can be done.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus

Good job Joe. Platform detail has been greatly enhanced. Excellent feature with the economic calendar and announcements.


----------



## Joe Blow

Chronos-Plutus said:


> Good job Joe. Platform detail has been greatly enhanced. Excellent feature with the economic calendar and announcements.




Thanks.

I just configured the Economic Calendar to include the following as defaults: Australia, USA, Great Britain, Japan, China, Hong Kong, New Zealand, and Euro Zone. However, in doing that I noticed that the "Filter" button has now disappeared. Not sure why. I think that those are probably the only countries (or region in the case of Euro Zone) of major interest in terms of economic news.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus

Joe Blow said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I just configured the Economic Calendar to include the following as defaults: Australia, USA, Great Britain, Japan, China, Hong Kong, New Zealand, and Euro Zone. However, in doing that I noticed that the "Filter" button has now disappeared. Not sure why. I think that those are probably the only countries (or region in the case of Euro Zone) of major interest in terms of economic news.




I think those are the most observed economies, for me anyway. Another idea might be to have some commodity prices for oil, gas, gold, silver etc. Just an idea.


----------



## Joe Blow

Chronos-Plutus said:


> Another idea might be to have some commodity prices for oil, gas, gold, silver etc. Just an idea.




Yes, commodity prices are the last piece of that puzzle. I'll figure it out.


----------



## Chronos-Plutus

Joe Blow said:


> Yes, commodity prices are the last piece of that puzzle. I'll figure it out.




Maybe something like this, I screen printed from Investing.com:





Also maybe even indices:


----------



## Joe Blow

I'll have a chat with the Investing.com guys. I've been meaning to replace the chart on the front page with one of their widgets but they haven't been able to sort it out for me yet. If that widget also had commodity prices that would be perfect.


----------



## Parse

Hi Joe, nice work with the upgrade but I do have one request. On this new version the site seems to have a fixed width (on PC) so changing the size of the browser window doesn't alter the width of the website. On the old version I am sure it used to take up the same width as the browser window. Is there a way to get this behaviour back? I thought maybe another "style" in the preferences, but appears there is only one choice of style in there.


----------



## debtfree

Parse said:


> Hi Joe, nice work with the upgrade but I do have one request. On this new version the site seems to have a fixed width (on PC) so changing the size of the browser window doesn't alter the width of the website. On the old version I am sure it used to take up the same width as the browser window. Is there a way to get this behaviour back? I thought maybe another "style" in the preferences, but appears there is only one choice of style in there.



Go to the bottom of the ASF page and find 'Change Width'. I hope this is what you are after Parse.


----------



## Joe Blow

Parse said:


> Hi Joe, nice work with the upgrade but I do have one request. On this new version the site seems to have a fixed width (on PC) so changing the size of the browser window doesn't alter the width of the website. On the old version I am sure it used to take up the same width as the browser window. Is there a way to get this behaviour back? I thought maybe another "style" in the preferences, but appears there is only one choice of style in there.




Hi @Parse, as @debtfree pointed out, the "Change Width" link above "About Us" in the footer should do what you want. Let me know if it works for you.


----------



## Parse

Thanks guys, That option worked perfectly. I was just looking for it in the wrong place.


----------



## aus_trader

Parse said:


> Thanks guys, That option worked perfectly. I was just looking for it in the wrong place.



Thanks for pointing that out *Parse*. A feature that I didn't even know existed.


----------



## Joe Blow

aus_trader said:


> Thanks for pointing that out *Parse*. A feature that I didn't even know existed.




Here's another one I have added:

In the *Forums* tab menu you will see a link named "History" at the end. Selecting this option will give you a list of your most recently visited threads. This is very useful if you recently visited a thread that you want to refer to again, but don't want to have to go searching for it.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Joe Blow said:


> Here's another one I have added:
> 
> In the *Forums* tab menu you will see a link named "History" at the end. Selecting this option will give you a list of your most recently visited threads. This is very useful if you recently visited a thread that you want to refer to again, but don't want to have to go searching for it.



That is so useful..... and it even has the ones visited that have been added to subsequently by others emphasised by being in *Bold*.


----------



## Joe Blow

Dona Ferentes said:


> That is so useful..... and it even has the ones visited that have been added to subsequently by others emphasised by being in *Bold*.




I'm interested in adding further useful functionality to the forum, but want to be sure that anything I introduce will be both useful and used.

So I'm open to suggestions if anyone has any ideas.


----------



## peter2

When including a shout-out to other ASF members, the old format highlighted the members name when posted. 
@peter2   became* @peter2 * . This was handy as the poster knew that it would work. The new format doesn't do this and now I'm unsure if the member is aware of the notification when posted.


----------



## Joe Blow

peter2 said:


> When including a shout-out to other ASF members, the old format highlighted the members name when posted.
> @peter2   became* @peter2 * . This was handy as the poster knew that it would work. The new format doesn't do this and now I'm unsure if the member is aware of the notification when posted.




It still works the same. If you see the user name as a link to their profile then they will be alerted if they have opted to receive mention alerts in their preferences.

@peter2 - just testing. Please let me know if it works.

I can set a highlight colour but I'm terrible at colour co-ordination. Open to highlight colour suggestions.


----------



## peter2

Yes it works, Even if it's just bolded the poster will see that the notification has been processed correctly when their note is posted. 
Minor point I know but it seems more satisfying knowing that the notification is done correctly.


----------



## Joe Blow

peter2 said:


> Yes it works, Even if it's just bolded the poster will see that the notification has been processed correctly when their note is posted.
> Minor point I know but it seems more satisfying knowing that the notification is done correctly.




I've tentatively set it to blue. I fell out of love with the sickly green that we used for links and mentions on the old software but as I said, I'm terrible at color co-ordination and am happy to take suggestions. Link colour is important. We all have to live with it, so it should be something that works for most of us.


----------



## Joe Blow

On an unrelated note I am happy to see people starting to use the "Great content" reaction and I urge people to use it whenever they see a post that they think contains great content. Please use it on old content as well as new. I will try and work out how posts can be sorted according to how many "Great content" reactions they receive so we can sort the best ASF content as voted by forum members.


----------



## peter2

I've just found my new favourite button on ASF. I've always headed to the start of the last page of the thread I'm interested in and scrolled down to the new post. In some threads this involved a lot of scrolling (think bigdog's overnight summary posts). 

My new fav button is the "Jump to new".  Hey, it was probably there the old format as well, but I never noticed it.  
This old dog learns one new trick at a time.


----------



## peter2

It took me more than one hour to read and consider replies on the stock threads. This is no good Joe. 
Earlier in the year it took me 5 minutes.


----------



## aus_trader

peter2 said:


> It took me more than one hour to read and consider replies on the stock threads. This is no good Joe.
> Earlier in the year it took me 5 minutes.



See what happens when we are getting younger...


----------



## Joe Blow

peter2 said:


> It took me more than one hour to read and consider replies on the stock threads. This is no good Joe.
> Earlier in the year it took me 5 minutes.




Maybe the quality of content in stock threads is getting better.

Either that or....


----------



## SirRumpole

A small problem I think.

Garpal Gumnut started a thread called "Voluntary Euthanasia" , mentioning @Julia . When I clicked or cursored over the link to Julia, I got details for Ann.

Although the link in this post goes to the real Julia.


----------



## Joe90

Hello Joe
There seems to be an issue with post timing with yesterday's posts showing as 'today'. I am on WA time.

regards
Joe


----------



## Joe Blow

Joe90 said:


> Hello Joe
> There seems to be an issue with post timing with yesterday's posts showing as 'today'. I am on WA time.




Hi Joe, this should now be fixed. For some reason your time zone in your account preferences was set to Irkutsk, Russia. I changed it to Perth.


----------



## Joe Blow

SirRumpole said:


> A small problem I think.
> 
> Garpal Gumnut started a thread called "Voluntary Euthanasia" , mentioning @Julia . When I clicked or cursored over the link to Julia, I got details for Ann.
> 
> Although the link in this post goes to the real Julia.




This is also fixed. Please see my post in the Voluntary Euthanasia thread.


----------



## Joe Blow

We have also been having issues with outgoing emails. If you are set up to receive thread notification alert emails please note that you may have missed some (or all) of them since the upgrade on Saturday night.

However, the issue now appears to be resolved. Hopefully it is.


----------



## bigdog

Request being able to posting sequence sort to "lastest" posting and system is currently the oldest first

I can not find how to change this in my "Preferences"




*1. * I used my programed icon below which always displayed the latest posting





__





						NYSE Dow Jones finished today at:
					

The NYSE and NYSE Arca are Closed on Monday, January 15 for Martin Luther King Jr. Day




					www.aussiestockforums.com
				




this displays now my very first posting in 2007






*2.*  click page 189 being the last page



*3*. I then scroll down page 189 to find last entry posted





*4*. I find the entry to "Reply" to add today's data


----------



## Joe Blow

bigdog said:


> Request being able to posting sequence sort to "lastest" posting and system is currently the oldest first




The bad news is I have so far been unable to locate this functionality in the form of an add-on for the new software. I have found one add-on that reverses the posting order on a per forum basis for all users, but not one which allows it as an individual user setting.

Sorry @bigdog. I will keep looking but at the moment it's not looking good.


----------



## Joe Blow

Can those who have opted to receive thread notification emails please let me know if they are currently receiving them?

We seem to be have having an issue with new members not receiving their email confirmation emails and I'm trying to figure out who is receiving what emails.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## SirRumpole

I have watched this thread with emails so I'll let you know if I receive any.


----------



## Joe Blow

SirRumpole said:


> I have watched this thread with emails so I'll let you know if I receive any.




OK, well I guess I'd better just reply to your post to trigger an alert. No point waiting around for someone else to do it.


----------



## Joe Blow

Sorry about that brief outage folks. I made a foolish blunder but recovered quickly.


----------



## SirRumpole

Joe Blow said:


> OK, well I guess I'd better just reply to your post to trigger an alert. No point waiting around for someone else to do it.




No email received.


----------



## Joe Blow

SirRumpole said:


> No email received.




Well that's interesting because the system said it was sent. So something is clearly wrong. Can you check your spam or junk folder for me just to be sure. Thanks.


----------



## SirRumpole

Joe Blow said:


> Well that's interesting because the system said it was sent. So something is clearly wrong. Can you check your spam or junk folder for me just to be sure. Thanks.




I've checked all my folders with no sign of the email sorry. I've restarted my email several times.


----------



## Joe Blow

SirRumpole said:


> I've checked all my folders with no sign of the email sorry. I've restarted my email several times.




Checking with the host on this. I can now see that the emails have not in fact been sent and they are instead frozen in the mail queue.

Very frustrating.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Joe Blow said:


> Checking with the host on this. I can now see that the emails have not in fact been sent and they are instead frozen in the mail queue.
> 
> Very frustrating.


----------



## Joe Blow

Going to give this another shot to see if anyone gets any notification emails. I'm hoping this issue is now fixed.


----------



## SirRumpole

I received an email.


----------



## Joe Blow

SirRumpole said:


> I received an email.




That's a relief. I think this whole email nightmare might finally be over.


----------



## Dona Ferentes




----------



## Joe90

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Joe, this should now be fixed. For some reason your time zone in your account preferences was set to Irkutsk, Russia. I changed it to Perth.




Thanks for sorting this Joe.
Cheers.


----------



## bigdog

Joe, what us happening in allowing changing sort sequence to the latest postings?

major concern for me and assume many others


----------



## Chronos-Plutus

bigdog said:


> Joe, what us happening in allowing changing sort sequence to the latest postings?
> 
> major concern for me and assume many others




If Joe is happy; then just change the coding/directions on the platform so that the latest postings come first when you click on the thread.


----------



## Joe Blow

bigdog said:


> Joe, what us happening in allowing changing sort sequence to the latest postings?
> 
> major concern for me and assume many others




@bigdog - The problem is that this functionality was never a part of the core software. The old software had a third party developed add-on that provided this functionality. It wasn't perfect but it worked.

Unfortunately I have been unable to track down a similar add-on for the new software. I will continue to look for one, but the odds of finding one are getting slimmer by the day.

If there is no third party add-on available then the only way to introduce this functionality is via custom coding, and that will probably be cost prohibitive.

Is there anyone else that used this feature?


----------



## rnr

Joe Blow said:


> @bigdog - The problem is that this functionality was never a part of the core software. The old software had a third party developed add-on that provided this functionality. It wasn't perfect but it worked.
> 
> Unfortunately I have been unable to track down a similar add-on for the new software. I will continue to look for one, but the odds of finding one are getting slimmer by the day.
> 
> If there is no third party add-on available then the only way to introduce this functionality is via custom coding, and that will probably be cost prohibitive.
> 
> Is there anyone else that used this feature?




Hi Joe,

Yes, I always had the preference set to the latest post at the top of the page as it saved a fair bit of time when viewing a number of threads.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Trav.

rnr said:


> Yes, I always had the preference set to the latest post at the top of the page as it saved a fair bit of time when viewing a number of threads.




as Peter2 mentioned this might help if Joe can't sort out the issue


----------



## rnr

Hi Joe,

The "jump to new" button mentioned in an earlier thread by @peter2 and also by @Trav. below definitely sounds like the answer to the problem raised by @bigdog & myself.
Unfortunately I can only see the "Ignore" and "Watch" buttons.

Are you aware of this problem and is there a solution by any chance?

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Trav.

@Joe Blow I like to use the Preview button before posting and the new format works but doesn't pop out like the old version did.

Functional yes, but maybe it's just me adjusting to the change.

Example below - The new preview just adds it below the post which took me a couple of attempts to notice what it has done. I have highlighted the Preview below as it doesn't really stand out.....anyway not a big issue but if it could act like a preview with a new window or something then I would be happy


----------



## Joe Blow

Trav. said:


> @Joe Blow I like to use the Preview button before posting and the new format works but doesn't pop out like the old version did.
> 
> Functional yes, but maybe it's just me adjusting to the change.
> 
> Example below - The new preview just adds it below the post which took me a couple of attempts to notice what it has done. I have highlighted the Preview below as it doesn't really stand out.....anyway not a big issue but if it could act like a preview with a new window or something then I would be happy




Hi @Trav., I'll look a little deeper into this today but it seems like this is the way the post preview functions on the new software. I'm not sure if there are any additional options or settings, but if there is I'll let you know.


----------



## debtfree

Just a thought for preview message work around, if it's achievable - if it can't pop out maybe set the word Preview to *PREVIEW BELOW* in capital letters, bold and coloured Red so it really catches the eye.


----------



## barney

debtfree said:


> Just a thought for preview message work around, if it's achievable - if it can't pop out maybe set the word Preview to *PREVIEW BELOW* in capital letters, bold and coloured Red so it really catches the eye.




Agree 100%.   I was just typing up the same thought @debtfree . Also wouldn't mind the same "bold/colour applied to a Members name when they are quoted in a following post as well, if possible for the same reasons.  Or even just the complete quoted post being in a slightly different font or colour or both??

Those little contrasts make all the difference *"visually"  *

On that note, Member's avatars seems smaller/less distinguishable??  Could be just my settings, but I used to log on and recognise Members posts by their pics, but now I have to look hard to see who has posted, and that feels a bit less personal?

As an example, when @frugal.rock  first changed to his cat with the googly eyes, I thought my computer had been cyber attacked
 and now I'm not even scared at all  lol ....

ps I dont' mean the Avatar size on the threads ... It is perfect  ... I mean on the Forum/Home page/Login


----------



## frugal.rock

Joe Blow said:


> Hi Joe, this should now be fixed. For some reason your time zone in your account preferences was set to Irkutsk, Russia. I changed it to Perth.





barney said:


> As an example, when @frugal.rock first changed to his cat with the googly eyes, I thought my computer had been cyber attacked




"One hacking team at the DEF CON cybersecurity conference in Las Vegas ‘rick-roll'd’ a touchscreen voting machine so it played Rick Astley’s 1987 hit ‘Never Gonna Give You Up’,"









						Hackers breached defences of US voting machines in less than 90 minutes
					

In a public - and legal - contest at the DEF CON cybersecurity conference in Las Vegas, hackers 'rick-roll'd' one machine and gained remote control of another, notoriously weak device from a laptop




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Trav.

@Joe Blow another minor observation which you might be able to have a look at ?

When you open a thread the menu opens like below with the New Posts etc rolled down





As you scroll through the thread reading the post the New Posts sub menu rolls up like below 




After I read the thread I like to click on the New Posts button ( my favorite ) but when hidden it now takes 2 clicks to get the new posts......yes I know I can feel you rolling your eyes  at me, but if the New Posts could be visible after reading the posts then happy days !!


----------



## Joe Blow

Trav. said:


> @Joe Blow another minor observation which you might be able to have a look at ?
> 
> When you open a thread the menu opens like below with the New Posts etc rolled down
> 
> View attachment 111992
> 
> 
> 
> As you scroll through the thread reading the post the New Posts sub menu rolls up like below
> 
> View attachment 111993
> 
> 
> After I read the thread I like to click on the New Posts button ( my favorite ) but when hidden it now takes 2 clicks to get the new posts......yes I know I can feel you rolling your eyes  at me, but if the New Posts could be visible after reading the posts then happy days !!




Trav, instead of clicking "New Posts" in the "Forums" submenu, just click the "What's New" tab that scrolls down with you as you read the thread and which will immediately take you to the "What's New" area where the "New Posts" are. 

I hope that helps a little.


----------



## Trav.

Cheers mate, I will give that a go. 

I'm sure that I will find a compromise somewhere.


----------



## Joe Blow

The new software has given all those without avatars an avatar with the first letter of their user name. This is no good at all.

If you don't have an avatar, then get one. Get rid of that boring letter and add an image that better expresses your personality.

You're so much more than just a letter.

If you need help with it, just ask. I'm happy to assist.


----------



## PZ99

Some sites run a default avatar (such as the ASF logo) for users without one.




Would that help ?


----------



## bigdog

*When I post an news article, line spacing between paragraphs is ignored and I need to insert paragraph line spacing

The article copied*



*The Posting result omits paragraph line spacing*
The drops began in Asia as soon as trading opened for the week, and they accelerated in Europe on worries about the possibility of tougher restrictions there to stem rising coronavirus counts. In the U.S., stocks and Treasury yields weakened, while prices sank for oil and other commodities that a healthy economy would demand.
The S&P 500 fell 38.41 points, or 1.2%, to 3,281.06. It extends the index’s losing streak to four days, its longest since stocks were selling off in February on recession worries. But a last-hour recovery helped the index more than halve its loss of 2.7% from earlier in the day.
The Dow Jones Industrial Average fell 509.72, or 1.8%, to 27,147.70 after coming back from an earlier 942 point slide. The Nasdaq composite slipped 14.48, or 0.1%, to 10,778.80 after recovering from a 2.5% drop.


*Following fixed by inserting line spacing in my posting*
The drops began in Asia as soon as trading opened for the week, and they accelerated in Europe on worries about the possibility of tougher restrictions there to stem rising coronavirus counts. In the U.S., stocks and Treasury yields weakened, while prices sank for oil and other commodities that a healthy economy would demand.

The S&P 500 fell 38.41 points, or 1.2%, to 3,281.06. It extends the index’s losing streak to four days, its longest since stocks were selling off in February on recession worries. But a last-hour recovery helped the index more than halve its loss of 2.7% from earlier in the day.

The Dow Jones Industrial Average fell 509.72, or 1.8%, to 27,147.70 after coming back from an earlier 942 point slide. The Nasdaq composite slipped 14.48, or 0.1%, to 10,778.80 after recovering from a 2.5% drop.

Wall Street has been shaky this month, and the S&P 500 has dropped 8.4% since hitting a record Sept. 2 amid a long list of worries for investors. Chief among them is fear that stocks got too expensive when coronavirus counts are still worsening, Congress is unable to deliver more aid for the economy, U.S.-China tensions are rising and a contentious U.S. election is approaching.


----------



## Joe Blow

PZ99 said:


> Some sites run a default avatar (such as the ASF logo) for users without one.
> 
> View attachment 112092
> 
> 
> Would that help ?




Nah. I'd rather everyone have the letter than a default avatar. The best of all outcomes would be for everyone to have a unique avatar that they selected, but I accept that not everyone is interested in such things.


----------



## Joe Blow

bigdog said:


> *When I post an news article, line spacing between paragraphs is ignored and I need to insert paragraph line spacing*




Sorry to hear this @bigdog. Does it help if you cut and paste it into a word processor such as Microsoft Word first and then into ASF?

I'm not sure why it removes the formatting, but I'll do some checking and see if I can find out.


----------



## PZ99

Joe Blow said:


> Nah. I'd rather everyone have the letter than a default avatar. The best of all outcomes would be for everyone to have a unique avatar that they selected, but I accept that not everyone is interested in such things.



LOL - fair enough... How about this?  



@bigdog , when you make a post try clicking this icon before pasting your doco..


----------



## Joe90

Joe90 said:


> Thanks for sorting this Joe.
> Cheers.




Hello Joe

I think there's still some issue with the sequence of the timing for displayed posts, this from the new posts page...

Cheers
Joe.


----------



## frugal.rock

The request "do you want to view in Tapatalk" is the most annoying thing I have found.
I don't have the app, don't want the app, but seemingly am destined to be haunted by the "hard sell" every time I log in.... Would you like fries with that?


----------



## Joe Blow

Joe90 said:


> Hello Joe
> 
> I think there's still some issue with the sequence of the timing for displayed posts, this from the new posts page...




Hi Joe, I can't reproduce this at my end. Do you have any forums, threads or people ignored?



frugal.rock said:


> The request "do you want to view in Tapatalk" is the most annoying thing I have found.
> I don't have the app, don't want the app, but seemingly am destined to be haunted by the "hard sell" every time I log in.... Would you like fries with that?




I just disabled Tapatalk. I've had enough of that damned thing. I know some people use it, but it causes a lot of issues. It's just not worth it anymore.


----------



## frugal.rock

Wow, expedited result !
Thanks Joe.
🤪


----------



## Joe90

Hello Joe
No people, threads, or forums currently blocked.

Regards
Joe.


----------



## Joe Blow

Joe90 said:


> No people, threads, or forums currently blocked.




I have just rebuilt a lot of the forum caches. Could you please check again and let me know if it is looking any better now? Thanks.


----------



## Modest

Been awhile since I logged on, I like it and it’s super snappy on my iPhone. Nice one.


----------



## Austwide

Hi Joe
I get a lot of emails that I don't want - A new reply to a watched thread.

I've checked my settings and can't see any reason i get them.

I haven't seen any other members comment about getting them, so could you have a look please, no urgency.


----------



## Joe Blow

Austwide said:


> Hi Joe
> I get a lot of emails that I don't want - A new reply to a watched thread.
> 
> I've checked my settings and can't see any reason i get them.
> 
> I haven't seen any other members comment about getting them, so could you have a look please, no urgency.




Go to your Watched Threads. Click where it says, "Manage Watched Threads" over on the right and select "Disable email notification".


----------



## Joe Blow

Just a heads up that there is a minor software upgrade scheduled for this weekend. All being well, it should go ahead Saturday evening, so there may be a very brief disruption to ASF's uptime then.

I will post again in this thread just before the upgrade goes live.


----------



## Joe Blow

Joe Blow said:


> Just a heads up that there is a minor software upgrade scheduled for this weekend. All being well, it should go ahead Saturday evening, so there may be a very brief disruption to ASF's uptime then.
> 
> I will post again in this thread just before the upgrade goes live.




Due to circumstances beyond my control, the planned software upgrade has had to be delayed by one week. 

See you next weekend.


----------



## Joe Blow

Moving ahead with this upgrade in about 45 minutes from now. There may be some downtime, but hopefully not much.


----------



## Joe Blow

OK. The upgrade has completed, but it looks like there are some issues that need to be sorted out. I will get to work on fixing things up.


----------



## frugal.rock

Just a quick note. After the Yearly competition reminder splash message for this year, there's a big chunk of blank space that now appears when viewing from a mobile device. As per screen cap below. Not a big issue, but thought I would point it out. Cheers. D'oh. Now there's a new issue from the update, attaching a file seems to not work properly .... yeehah! Will leave it in your capable hands. Thanks Joe.


----------



## Joe Blow

Yeah, things have gone haywire. Time to put the coffee pot on. I'm in for a long night.


----------



## Joe Blow

OK, I think most of the issues have now been fixed. If anyone notices any issues with either the site design or forum functionality please let me know in this thread.

If the text editor isn't displaying for you, please do a hard refresh (hold down the Shift key and click Refresh in your browser) and it should appear.


----------



## noirua

Not possible to edit a post at present.


----------



## qldfrog

noirua said:


> Not possible to edit a post at present.



Well,first thanks for your dedication Joe and I edited that post so working for me


----------



## Joe Blow

noirua said:


> Not possible to edit a post at present.




Clear your browser cache and you should be OK. I don't know how you do that on a Mac, but on Windows it's:

Chrome: Settings -> Privacy and Security -> Clear Browsing Data -> Ensure "cached images and files" is checked -> Click "Clear data".
Firefox: Options -> Privacy and Security -> Under "Cookies and Site Data" click "Clear Data" and ensure "Cached Web Content" is checked then click "Clear".

Anyone else who is experiencing issues with posting, please do the same and you should be OK. Alternatively do a hard refresh on the page that is causing you issues.


----------

